# Liberty Movement > Defenders of Liberty > Thomas Massie Forum >  Congressman Geoff Davis resigns from Congress

## DeMintConservative

http://atr.rollcall.com/breaking-geo...from-congress/






> Rep. Geoff Davis (R-Ky.), who had already announced his retirement, announced late today that he would resign immediately to deal with a family health issue.
> 
> Gov. Steven Beshear (D) can call a special election as early as five weeks after the seat is certified as vacant, but given that the general election is less than 100 days away, insiders expect him to call the special election for Nov. 6, the same day as the general election.
> 
> Davis resignation is thus likely to leave the northern Kentucky seat vacant until November, when Thomas Massie, the GOP nominee for the safe Republican 4th district, will likely to be elected both in the special and general elections. That would allow him to be seated immediately.
> 
> There wont be a primary, former Kentucky Secretary of State Trey Grayson explained to Roll Call. Both parties will pick their nominees based on party rules.
> 
> Insiders see the GOP picking Massie, the tea party-aligned winner of a contentious May primary.


So Massie will be seated as a Congressman two months before expected. 

Best wishes to Rep. Davis and his family - my prayers are with them in these difficult times.

----------


## LibertyEagle

Cool.  Hope so.  He sure is needed.

----------


## CaseyJones

woot go Thomas!

----------


## tsai3904

I wonder what the chances are that the GOP will pick Massie to be the nominee.

----------


## kathy88

YIPPEE!!!!!!! Go Thomas, Go Thomas... Go Thomas....

----------


## DeMintConservative

> I wonder what the chances are that the GOP will pick Massie to be the nominee.


99.9% (100% unless he kills someone in the meantime or something)

----------


## Sola_Fide

Whoa, whoa, whoa....

What does this mean?  What's going on here?

----------


## tsai3904

> 99.9% (100% unless he kills someone in the meantime or something)


Republican Party of Kentucky rules:




> In those cases where the office for which a nomination is to be filled embraces one entire Congressional District, the District Chairman or his designee shall call and chair such meeting.  The selection will be made by the District Committee.  Each voting member of the District Committee shall be entitled to vote a number of votes calculated as follows: (i) the number of registered Republicans in those precincts of that member’s County which form a part of the Congressional District for which a nominee is to be chosen, divided by (ii) the number of voting members of the District Committee residing in that County who are present at such meeting.  No member of the District Committee may cast the votes which he is entitled to cast for more than one person on any ballot; that is, he may not split up his votes and vote for more than one candidate on any particular ballot.


It will be up to the members of the 4th Congressional District GOP Committee.

This is another important reason to get involved in your local GOP.

----------


## Gage

> My wife, Rhonda, and I admire Congressman Davis' family's commitment to God, family and country and pray for a swift and complete recovery from their family health issue.
> 
> We sincerely thank Congressman Geoff Davis and his family for their tremendous service to Kentucky's 4th Congressional district and to our country.  His military and political careers exemplify what it means to be a tireless and effective public servant.
> 
> Thomas and Rhonda Massie


Statement just released from Thomas Massie.

----------


## Sola_Fide

Whoa.  Wait a second.  Could the committee choose not to have Thomas as a candidate that can be nominated?  What if Geoff "Mr. establishment" Davis did this on purpose?  I have some questions about this....

----------


## kathy88

He is a total class act.

----------


## tsai3904

> Whoa.  Wait a second.  Could the committee choose not to have Thomas as a candidate that can be nominated?


It will be up to the 4th District Committee voting members.  Whoever they vote in as the nominee will be the nominee.

If I remember correctly, the 4th District Chairman did not like Thomas Massie and Liberty for All.

----------


## Sola_Fide

Isn't Kevin Sell the chairman?  And didn't he put out this statement during the primary?

----------


## kathy88

Here comes the goon squad.

----------


## aclove

I've seen maneuvers like this in my home state (NC) GOP.  When the establishment fears that they're going to lose control through the normal process, the person holding the coveted office abruptly and unexpectedly resigns so that a committee (controlled by establishment lackeys) gets to pick his replacement instead of having to risk an actual election by the delegates.  I'm talking here about the way the current State GOP Chairman (former Congressman Robin Hayes) got in.  The preceding chairman resigned a full 5 months early to go play lobbyist in the state capital, which had the side effect of allowing the State Executive Committee to elect the next Chairman instead of the full state convention.

----------


## tsai3904

> Isn't Kevin Sell the chairman?  And didn't he put out this statement during the primary?


Yup.  No guarantee they will vote for Massie.  It would be incredibly stupid for them not to pick Massie though.

----------


## DeMintConservative

They will pick Massie (and even if they didn't, it'd be immaterial, he'll be elected Congressman in November). 

Leave Geoff Davis out of paranoiac theories. The health problems in his family are legitimate and serious.

----------


## tsai3904

> They will pick Massie (and even if they didn't, it'd be immaterial, he'll be elected Congressman in November).


It would be immaterial in the sense that Massie will still become a Congressman but if Massie is not nominated, it will show that there's still a HUGE battle within the GOP.  I hate hearing every time someone wants nothing to do with the GOP when it's there for our taking if all of us would just get involved.

----------


## trey4sports

> They will pick Massie (and even if they didn't, it'd be immaterial, he'll be elected Congressman in November). 
> 
> Leave Geoff Davis out of paranoiac theories. The health problems in his family are legitimate and serious.


yeah, i agree. Thomas will be the congressman sooner rather than later. Geoff gains nothing by resigning early.

----------


## specsaregood

> yeah, i agree. Thomas will be the congressman sooner rather than later. Geoff gains nothing by resigning early.


What did McCotter get by resigning early in the race Bentivolio is in?  Strange that this happens in 2 of "our" races.

----------


## IndianaPolitico

Actually, this may be to our benefit, in Massie's race and Bentivolio's. If they win the special election and are seated a few months early, they then have senority over the other freshmen representatives. That allows them more influence, and better committee assignments!

----------


## trey4sports

> What did McCotter get by resigning early in the race Bentivolio is in?  Strange that this happens in 2 of "our" races.



uhhh... i'm not sure? Isn't he writing a a tv pilot or something?

Are you saying that this is a plan by Davis to get a special election candidate, then have them mount a write in campaign for the general after piggybacking off the success of their special election win?

----------


## specsaregood

> uhhh... i'm not sure? Isn't he writing a a tv pilot or something?
> 
> Are you saying that this is a plan by Davis to get a special election candidate, then have them mount a write in campaign for the general after piggybacking off the success of their special election win?


I'm just saying it is a surprising coincidence.

----------


## lx43

> Whoa.  Wait a second.  Could the committee choose not to have Thomas as a candidate that can be nominated?  *What if Geoff "Mr. establishment" Davis did this on purpose?*  I have some questions about this....


I have my concerns with the resignations to.

----------


## Feeding the Abscess

> I'm just saying it is a surprising coincidence.


It's hardly surprising. People entrenched in power, maneuvering to keep their power from outsiders?

That's not surprising, that's expected.

----------


## Gage

> Soon you'll hear more about a special election to complete the remainder of Rep. Geoff Davis' term. Rest assured - 4th District Republicans are united for Thomas Massie!


From Thomas's Facebook page.

Also.




> *The Republican Partys committee in the 4th Congressional District voted unanimously Wednesday night to endorse Thomas Massie as the partys nominee once a special election is called to replace U.S. Rep. Geoff Davis, who resigned Tuesday.*


http://mycn2.com/politics/gop-commit...re+Politics%29

----------


## tsai3904

> http://mycn2.com/politics/gop-commit...re+Politics%29


Good to see them getting behind Massie.  I'm sure Rand's endorsement of Romney played a role in their decisions.

----------


## Sola_Fide

So, we're good then?

----------


## tsai3904

> So, we're good then?


It's not official yet because the special election hasn't been called but all signs point to them nominating Massie.

----------


## aclove

This is a relief.  I was highly suspicious of this resignation, and am happy to be proven wrong by the 4th District Executive Committee.

----------


## Aratus

good luck thomas massie!

----------

